# Are NUMAX batteries worth buying.



## johnc

As you may have seen in a previous post my NUMAX battery has died after 2 years and 4 month. Are these batteries actually worth buying as I have two acquaintances who both have had their NUMAX batteries die prematurely. Coincidently all three of us have Explorer Group Compass vans, could it be that the charger that they fit (which will probably be the cheapest of the cheap) could be wrecking our batteries.

John C


----------



## daichi

Hi john, I am in the process of changing my 2 leisure batteries which have given up the ghost after 5 years of hard use!, no surprise then that I'm replacing them with exactly the same size and make. both are Elecsol 110 's, I could have had cheaper, but these have a 5 yr g'tee and need to fit into a tight underfloor space,hope this helps with yoyr decision, Cheers dave


----------



## TDG

I had a small boat for a number of years and it had bank 3 x 110 AHr batteries and over the piece I experimented with a number of different types, as did friends in the marina.
Our conclusion was that the " cheap and cheerful" leisure battery represented the best value *but* whatever the battery, a good multi-stage charger was essential as was the need to ensure that they were never left unused for any length of time less that half charged.
I gave the boat up when it dawned on me that the old saying about owning a boat being like standing in a cold shower tearing up £50 notes was too true to be funny 8O


----------



## rowley

I have used Numax batteries in the past and not had any problems with them.


----------



## Vennwood

I think you should look closely and compare at the spec on each battery type, particularly the recycle data. This will give an indication on how long its likely to last. 

Another way of looking at it may be:-

If a Numax 110 costs £55 and lasts 2 and a half years and an Elecosol 110 costs £100 and lasts 5 years - which gives best value?


----------



## chasper

Just fitted two Numax 86AH batteries, will let you know in 2 and a half years!


----------



## boringfrog

*75Ah*

Just fitted 2 Numax 75Ah batteries £79.00 if they last two years I will be happy.


----------



## teensvan

Hi.

I would expect to get more than 2 years life out of the cheapest batteries.

The ones in our Burstner are 5 years & 7 months old, and still hold a good charge. I expect they will now die very soon now.

steve & ann. ------------ teensvan.


----------



## chasper

*Numax batteries*



chasper said:


> Just fitted two Numax 86AH batteries, will let you know in 2 and a half years!


I think that these batteries are on the way out now!


----------



## Mrplodd

I have had many years service out of Numax. But I have a solar panel so they are always being topped up. The usual killer of leisure batteries is to allow them to discharge below about 50% thats why solar panels make such sense.


----------



## Jeannette

We have a pair of nomad 110ah that I moved from the old van to the new Bessacar. They are 2.5 years old now and still going strong. We have 140w solar topping them up. 

Sat in the rain at Bala now watching Sky and having a coffee after laying and am still getting power out of the solar.


----------



## listerdiesel

Went up the farm to do some work on the Mercedes, found it wouldn't start and the batteries really down.

It hasn't moved since last week, but apart from the tachograph nothing else is powered up as far as we know and we turn the battery master switch off when we leave it.

They are Numax 88AH 2012 date code.

I've brought them back to charge up, but I guess they are scrap.

Peter


----------



## jhelm

I was advised by our auto electric shop to just buy normal auto/truck engine batteries a few years ago. Point is the difference in price is not justified by a longer lifespan. So we've been happy with that decision and they are still going strong after 3 years. We have 2 100 amp sealed and a solar panel.


----------



## listerdiesel

We have some new 220AH AGM for the Mercedes, but they were free, so slightly biased in my choice!   

Peter


----------



## adonisito

I fitted 2 Numax 110ah to the van just over 2 years ago. We are away for 4 months each year including Winter, they are fine. In fact the hab check in May told me they were at 90% efficiency.


----------



## Agilityman

I have a Numax battery 3.5years old and still ok.
I had noticed that my fixed on board charger supplied with the van was a 3 stage charger. However it is not intelligent but fixed. Every time I hooked up, the charger would start from scratch and go through a gassing charge. Even if I moved to get water, when I hooked back up, it went from scratch again with a gassing charge. I got a little paranoid about it and kept on checking the water levels, so I fitted a switch in the mains input to the charger. The charger is off now and only switched on if I think it needs it, which isn't very often. It is charged by the alternator and the solar panel, which appears to be enough 90% of the time.

Paul.


----------



## rotorywing

My Numax has just packed up......after 18 months. Happened on the aire at Fougeres, luckily a car spares shop directed me to a campervan repair facility on the north side of town who installed a Banner 110AH battery for a wicked price. All done within 3 hours of the battery failure !!!

Martin


----------



## teensvan

As with any battery if you let it go flat and leave it it is then U/S. Keep it charged at all times especially in winter and it should give good service. Fit a solar panel of 80 watt or over and no need to worry even in winter as long as it is parked outside. It is up to you to use it correctly.

steve & ann teensvan


----------



## Penquin

My only concern for your final part of the phrase *" for a wicked price."*

I know when I looked at such things the price was eye-watering, so I ordered TWO from Tanya in the UK, delivered to me in France within 48 hours and the total price was much less than the price for one from "Loisir 47" in Villeneuve.......

I hope it has not curtailed your trip plans.......

the speed of sorting is excellent though 

Dave


----------



## rotorywing

The Numax was bought from Tandy 18 months ago and had been charged by solar for the last 18 months........just one of those things. I had to get a replacement there and then so had to bite the bullet and fork out the cash.

Martin


----------



## rod_vw

I am of the firm belief that auxiliary battery failure is most often due to the life it leads!

I have been a camper owner for many years thirty of then being with vehicles with a second battery. In every case the camper has been an all year vehicle, never parked for more than a few days at a time. In all but one case I have not had a premature battery failure, even using Elecsol carbon fibre batteries!

The failures that I did have were all on the same vehicle so I put these down to a possible charging or over charging problem.

My belief is that a lead acid battery should be kept in a constantly charged condition and if possible cycled through some use and re-charging throughout its lifetime.

I worked in an industry where we had simple lead acid batteries at every installation, these were constantly charged to a set voltage and lasted many more years than we see our camper batteries lasting.

Rod


----------



## StAubyns

I have just been looking for a couple of leisure batteries for my sons boat and came across this article that may be of interest.

http://www.sterling-power.com/support-faq-2.htm


----------



## WildThingsKev

> ="StAubyns"]I have just been looking for a couple of leisure batteries for my sons boat and came across this article that may be of interest.
> 
> http://www.sterling-power.com/support-faq-2.htm


Sterling are often quoted on this but I don't believe them for 2 reasons.

1. There are many more articles saying the opposite
2. This and other forums regularly have; a) posts saying my flooded battery is dead after 18 months, b) posts saying my original gel battery has just died after 7 years.

Yes gel batteries are more expensive but you can cycle them down by 80% many more times than you can cycle normal flooded batteries down by 50%. Also you can charge them quicker than Sterling suggest, all major brands can be charged at C5 rate, thats one fifth of its capacity which is the most any of us will practically have.

Kev


----------



## VanFlair

WildThingsKev said:


> ="StAubyns"]I have just been looking for a couple of leisure batteries for my sons boat and came across this article that may be of interest.
> 
> http://www.sterling-power.com/support-faq-2.htm
> 
> 
> 
> Sterling are often quoted on this but I don't believe them for 2 reasons.
> 
> 1. There are many more articles saying the opposite
> 2. This and other forums regularly have; a) posts saying my flooded battery is dead after 18 months, b) posts saying my original gel battery has just died after 7 years.
> 
> Yes gel batteries are more expensive but you can cycle them down by 80% many more times than you can cycle normal flooded batteries down by 50%. Also you can charge them quicker than Sterling suggest, all major brands can be charged at C5 rate, thats one fifth of its capacity which is the most any of us will practically have.
> 
> Kev
Click to expand...

Our GEL's are on overtime then at 8 years, but it proves Kev's point and I have read the sterling article and took it with a pinch of salt. When I have to replace them I will take some convincing not to buy the same again EXIDE G80 Gel.

Martin


----------



## 747

I basically agree with Sterling ....... and I also agree with Kev.  

In a standard motorhome setup, Sterling are correct in their attitude to basic Lead Acid batteries being best value.

The problem lies with motorhomers. They buy big inverters so they can use microwaves, hairdriers and electric kettles (off hookup of course).

Others, particularly wildcampers and selfbuilders build in fast charging equipment to ramp up the charging regime to 40 or even 50 amps. Under these conditions, Lead Acid batteries will not last long.

There can never be a definitive answer to which battery is best. 

Oh by the way, I am only ever on a hookup on my drive. I bought a van 5 years ago and got new Numax batteries as part of the deal. I part exchanged the van a few months ago and the batteries were still good.

You pays your money and takes your choice.


----------



## StAubyns

I posted the link out of interest but with no knowledge as to how correct it is.

My own experience with the motorhome and its batteries is that we bought it on the 1st July 2006 and we still have it. 

The GEL battery is under the passenger seat and I can honestly say that I have never seen it and as far as I am concerned I hope it stays that way


----------

